# Brewer Yeast



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I just Had some question about it and i would appreciate it if someone can answer them. I've never used brewer yeast for pigeons ever before. I want to start using it. 
1- whats the benefits of using it ?
2- How many times a week should i give it to them ?
3- I already give my Pigeons vitamins twice a week, when i start giving Brewer yeast, Should i stop giving them Vitamins or just continue with the vitamins as well as the Brewer yeast ? 
4- I have some young birds still in the nest would it effect them at all ?
5- Whats the best thing to use it with olive oil or lemon juice ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

i would give it to my ducklings and chicks for the niacin in it, it would help prevent spraddle leg in the babies the duckling needed it specially.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nkloft said:


> I just Had some question about it and i would appreciate it if someone can answer them. I've never used brewer yeast for pigeons ever before. I want to start using it.
> 1- whats the benefits of using it ?
> 2- How many times a week should i give it to them ?
> 3- I already give my Pigeons vitamins twice a week, when i start giving Brewer yeast, Should i stop giving them Vitamins or just continue with the vitamins as well as the Brewer yeast ?
> ...


They say not to give it to young birds or parents feeding because the young do not have all immunities up and the yeast can grow unchecked ..then you have a differerent problem. I would say there are better ways to get the B vitamins and if you are not racing the birds.. then keep it simple.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nkloft said:


> I just Had some question about it and i would appreciate it if someone can answer them. I've never used brewer yeast for pigeons ever before. I want to start using it.
> 1- whats the benefits of using it ?
> 2- How many times a week should i give it to them ?
> 3- I already give my Pigeons vitamins twice a week, when i start giving Brewer yeast, Should i stop giving them Vitamins or just continue with the vitamins as well as the Brewer yeast ?
> ...


It is B vitamins in their more natural state, which means better absorption. 

If the vitamins have B complex in them then they are already getting enough, so either one or the other.

If you are going to use it, I would use it very sparingly and follow up with organic apple cider vinegar, and do not give it to the parent birds.


----------

